# R-22 Stuck at Step 1 of 2



## bridge (Feb 10, 2008)

My R-22 (with converters passing HD) is uber stuck. I tried restarting, unplugging, error scan, and it won't enter diagnostic mode. I also tried re-downloading the national release. Does anyone have any ideas or am I hosed?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

bridge said:


> My R-22 (with converters passing HD) is uber stuck. I tried restarting, unplugging, error scan, and it won't enter diagnostic mode. I also tried re-downloading the national release. Does anyone have any ideas or am I hosed?


It is verifying that your setup is correct. It's possible something has gone wrong and it can't find the satellites in it's configuration.

Try pressing EXIT and see if you can get to the setup menu. If you can, go to satellite setup and try changing the configuration to a round 18" dish (the minimum configuration) and then let it restart.

If that doesn't work, unplug it from the wall, disconnect the satellite cables and plug it in. If it gets to the "searching for satellites" screen, try the above reconfiguration.

If it just hangs up even when trying these tricks the HDD may have died in which case the only solution is to call DirecTV.


----------



## bridge (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. No joy. Still stopping at Step 1 of 2. Uhg. I've got the repair plan, does anyone know what they're sending in replacement for the R-22's these days?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

R22 <-> R22, you will get another one


----------



## bridge (Feb 10, 2008)

Man I hope so...go Cowboys.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

That is the word around here... if they send you something else, unless it's an HR, don't activate it and call and complain.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Be sure to loudly complain if they try to replace your R22 with an R15 or R16 explaining you use "DirecTV on Demand" which isn't available on those other DVR's.


----------

